# Some ports won't update



## xy16644 (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't updated my ports on my server for about 6 or 7 months and when it had finished updating the ports there were some that it wouldn't update. Here is what is said at the end of running:

```
pormanager -u
```


```
skipping p5-Mail-SPF-2.007 /mail/p5-Mail-SPF until dependency p5-Net-DNS-Resolver-Programmable-0.003 updated
skipping p5-Net-DNS-Resolver-Programmable-0.003 /dns/p5-Net-DNS-Resolver-Programmable until dependency p5-Module-Build-0.3800_1 updated
skipping p5-Module-Build-0.3800 /devel/p5-Module-Build until dependency p5-ExtUtils-Install-1.54_1 updated
skipping p5-ExtUtils-Install-1.54_1 /devel/p5-ExtUtils-Install marked IGNORE reason: conflicts with another installed port
skipping p5-Encode-Detect-1.01 /converters/p5-Encode-Detect until dependency p5-Module-Build-0.3800_1 updated
skipping docproj-jadetex-1.17_4 /textproc/docproj-jadetex until dependency peps-2.0_4 updated
skipping peps-2.0_4 /graphics/peps until dependency ghostscript9-9.02_4 updated
skipping jadetex-3.13_7 /print/jadetex until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5 /print/dvipsk-tetex until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping ghostscript9-9.02_4 /print/ghostscript9 marked IGNORE reason: conflicts with another installed port
skipping teTeX-base-3.0_21 /print/teTeX-base until dependency ghostscript9-9.02_4 updated
skipping teTeX-3.0_5 /print/teTeX until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping freetype-tools-1.3.1_8 /print/freetype-tools until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping dvipdfmx-20100328 /print/dvipdfmx until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping cm-super-0.3.4_3 /print/cm-super until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping xdvik-tetex-22.84.16_3 /print/xdvik until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping bn-freebsd-doc-20110521 /misc/freebsd-doc-bn until dependency docproj-jadetex-1.17_4 updated
skipping p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_4 /mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin until dependency p5-Encode-Detect-1.01 updated
skipping xz-5.0.1 /archivers/xz marked IGNORE reason: port marked IGNORE
skipping p5-Params-Validate-1.00 /devel/p5-Params-Validate until dependency p5-Module-Build-0.3800_1 updated
skipping p5-DateTime-Locale-0.45 /devel/p5-DateTime-Locale until dependency p5-Params-Validate-1.00 updated
skipping p5-DateTime-TimeZone-1.34 /devel/p5-DateTime-TimeZone until dependency p5-Params-Validate-1.00 updated
skipping p5-DateTime-0.70 /devel/p5-DateTime until dependency p5-DateTime-Locale-0.45 updated
skipping p5-DateTime-HiRes-0.01 /devel/p5-DateTime-HiRes until dependency p5-DateTime-0.70 updated
skipping munin-common-1.4.5 /sysutils/munin-common until dependency p5-Module-Build-0.3800_1 updated
skipping munin-node-1.4.5_6 /sysutils/munin-node until dependency p5-Module-Build-0.3800_1 updated
```

Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes. You're updating ports every 6/7 months in one go without applying the information in /usr/ports/UPDATING. Either update much more frequently or just deinstall all ports, and then reinstall the root and leaf ports, and *always* read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have managed to get all my ports to update except one. It keeps saying:

```
skipping p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.56_1 /devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker marked IGNORE reason: conflicts with another installed port
```

I had a look in /usr/ports/UPDATING but I couldn't find anything about this port that had chnaged. I tried uninstalling it but it said:

```
alpha# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker
===>   p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker not installed, skipping
```

Yet, when I try to update the ports it keeps showing up! 

The other odd thing I keep getting is this:

```
alpha# pkg_version -vIL=
munin-main-1.2.6_1                  !   Comparison failed
```

Comparision failed?


----------



## mix_room (Oct 9, 2011)

You have another port which performs the same things. Since these two ports do not like each other there is a warning that you are trying to install the second one. Determine which one it is conflicting with, and deinstall that one if you don't need it.


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 9, 2011)

I've tried uninstalling p5-ExtUtils-MakeMake but it keeps saying it isn't installed. The odd thing is when I update my ports it keeps trying to update p5-ExtUtils-MakeMake. How confusing...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 10, 2011)

Just run *pkg_delete -f* on that port and it's gone ("purged from memory"). And 'comparison failed' means the port no longer exists, or it has moved (see /usr/ports/MOVED).


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 10, 2011)

I ran:

```
pkg_delete -f p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker
```
and it said:

```
pkg_delete: no such package 'p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker' installed
```
So I ran:

```
pkg_info
```
But I can't see that package listed there. 

This is strange...any other ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2011)

pkg_delete(1) needs the whole name of the package, including the version number.  But

```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker
# make

===>  p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.56_1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      p5-ExtUtils-Install-1.54_1

      They install files into the same place.
      You may want to stop build with Ctrl + C.
^C
```

So it's probably a conflict where p5-ExtUtils-Install is installed, but something else needs p5-ExtUtils-MakeMaker.  Deinstall p5-ExtUtils-Install if nothing depends on it.


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 30, 2011)

In the end I gave up trying to get rid of the p5-ExtUtils-MakeMak port. Then during this week I was updating all my ports (which I do more frequently now) and that port has been removed! So no more error anymore.


----------

